# Brew Year’s Resolutions



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

With 2018 bearing down on us, who has made some coffee related resolutions for the year ahead? I'm going to work on my latte art and explore the world of pour-overs!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

No more kit before July.... bah ha ha ha!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Take my time in future, of coffee related buying. But sometimes it cannot be helped.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I will NOT get a flat burr grinder.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Be more of a tart with roasters


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I will NOT get a flat burr grinder.


a stopwatch will start at midnight


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> No more kit before July.... bah ha ha ha!


Wimp


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I will NOT get a flat burr grinder.


Who are you kidding?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I will NOT get a flat burr grinder.


Clock's ticking Mildred - which of the conicals is on borrowed time??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

May treat myself to a new barista brush - cleanliness is close to something but I can't quite remember.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Clock's ticking Mildred - which of the conicals is on borrowed time??


A Monolith is for life, not just for Christmas - everyone knows that!

And the HG-1 doesn't take up much room


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> A Monolith is for life, not just for Christmas - everyone knows that!


Nothing is for life



MildredM said:


> And the HG-1 doesn't take up much room


....cracks beginning to appear


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Heard a rumour Kafatek do a flat??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Heard a rumour Kafatek do a flat??


But oh those waiting lists . . . . @cambosheff !!!!!


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Funny you should mention that.......... lol


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

HG1 would cover the deposit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cambosheff said:


> Funny you should mention that.......... lol


Getting ready to sell yours already .


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I think I had to keep it at least 6 weeks for someone to lose a bet


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mine: way more roasting:cool:


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I will NOT get a flat burr grinder.


 @MildredM So you pre-ordered the Flat then?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jony said:


> @MildredM So you pre-ordered the Flat then?


You may think that. I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> May treat myself to a new barista brush - cleanliness is close to something but I can't quite remember.


You need one Patrick!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, Basil - have a good New Year.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Considered myself more of an oregano type


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Considered myself more of an oregano type


More oragutan.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Obnic said:


> No more kit before July.... bah ha ha ha!


Ahahahaha









I'll try to focus more on natural process beans next year


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I've got another one.

I am am going to try and be nicer to @Snakehips.

I was was really hoping to have made 6000 posts by 2018. I don't think I will achieve that goal either.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Be more of a tart with roasters


Me too! Roaster tart isn't quite how I would have described it mind you....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep the #12roasterschallenge going and see how many I can try next year


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I've got another one.
> 
> I am am going to try and be nicer to @Snakehips.
> 
> I was was really hoping to have made 6000 posts by 2018. I don't think I will achieve that goal either.


Well, thank you for that @MildredM .......although I can't be sure that you're not trying to lull me into a false sense of security!

Happy New year to one and all !!

M Only 55 posts to go for the 6000. That's less than 15 an hour.

You can do it !!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Get the "latte locker" open for business again


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ok ok - its not coffee - but my new resolution is not to mess with my brother in laws Spotify "new-years eve"carefully selected and crafted music list by adding The Prodigy "smack my bitch up"


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> ok ok - its not coffee - but my new resolution is not to mess with my brother in laws Spotify "new-years eve"carefully selected and crafted music list by adding The Prodigy "smack my bitch up"


you sure it's carefully selected when it features The Prodigy?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My new-years resolution is not to spend any more money on coffee machines...

..although that doesn't include grinders










and @MildredM all you have to do is post separate threads, each one saying 'Happy New Year @ (insert a forum username) and you'll soon be in the 10,000 club


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> My new-years resolution is not to spend any more money on coffee machines...
> 
> ..although that doesn't include grinders
> 
> ...


Or 53 pics of little men doing interesting coffee related things. 

Think mine is to resist upgrading things unless it's really, really needed. Not an easy thing at all when people keep listing lever machines for sale.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> My new-years resolution is not to spend any more money on coffee machines...
> 
> ..although that doesn't include grinders
> 
> ...


Ha! I would but I am too busy taking pics of busy little men at present


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Or 53 pics of little men doing interesting coffee related things.
> 
> Think mine is to resist upgrading things unless it's really, really needed. Not an easy thing at all when people keep listing lever machines for sale.


I'll probably sell mine tbh.. Other half was just asking me what I was doing with it.. (i.e. her kitchen would look better if it went..







)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> I'll probably sell mine tbh.. Other half was just asking me what I was doing with it.. (i.e. her kitchen would look better if it went..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really isn't helping hehe


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

@johnbudding pourover? pour...over? How dare you forsake my old Cherub! (Hope she's still running good







)

My new years resol-brew-tion is to brew the best damn coffee the world has ever seen, drink it then hit my head and get acute anaemia.

Brewing such a coffee would alert the Illuminati to my presence...


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I've got another one.
> 
> I am am going to try and be nicer to @Snakehips.
> 
> I was was really hoping to have made 6000 posts by 2018. I don't think I will achieve that goal either.


Aah. But its a case of quality over quantity with your posts....









(grovel grovel)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> My new years resol-brew-tion is to brew the best damn coffee the world has ever seen, drink it then hit my head and get acute anaemia.


Acute anaemia? How much blood loss does coffee induce? Or will it suck all the iron out of you?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Another resolution is to actually finish bags of beans, rather than start one, and have to chick it some weeks/months later when they've gone stale..









Managed to do better when I had an EK for a while..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Missy said:


> Acute anaemia? How much blood loss does coffee induce? Or will it suck all the iron out of you?


well spotted, I obviously meant amnesia...Although I think coffee/caffeine does actually inhibit dietary iron absorption so....


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Another resolution is to actually finish bags of beans, rather than start one, and have to chick it some weeks/months later when they've gone stale..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the resolution is actually....... Buy an EK ??.....

...... or go faff free with a mythos ??


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Then the resolution is actually....... Buy an EK ??.....
> 
> ...... or go faff free with a mythos ??


Can't single dose with a Mythos, and I don't fancy the Kafetec Flat (Mythos burrs), not withstanding having to wait for ages just to pre-order.. I don't stick to one bean, so I think the Mythos is out unfortunately. EK43? With Turkish burrs maybe, but finding a good used one is a needle in a haystack I'd reckon.

I think I may have found a grinder upgrade anyway, just doing some research etc.. Staying quiet about what it is though in case it doesn't pan out..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Can't single dose with a Mythos, and I don't fancy the Kafetec Flat (Mythos burrs), not withstanding having to wait for ages just to pre-order.. I don't stick to one bean, so I think the Mythos is out unfortunately. EK43? With Turkish burrs maybe, but finding a good used one is a needle in a haystack I'd reckon.
> 
> I think I may have found a grinder upgrade anyway, just doing some research etc.. Staying quiet about what it is though in case it doesn't pan out..


Make sure it has flat burrs...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> Make sure it has flat burrs...


Yes! Or just get one of each


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Get the most out of Lavazza and Nespresso capsule machines. Don't worry, I'm only being serious....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Make sure it has flat burrs...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Yes! Or just get one of each


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


>


It is so nice of you to share your popcorn


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not to buy a piece of coffee gear. I did really well this year and then bought the Trinity in December







.

Then again i do need a pid kettle , when is that Stagg coming-out in the UK.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not to buy a piece of coffee gear. I did really well this year and then bought the Trinity in December
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do a forum raffle for the Trinity when you're done with it


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Not to let @Mrboots2u make me feel guilty for enjoying my coffee with *MILK !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> Not to let @Mrboots2u make me feel guilty for enjoying my coffee with *MILK !!!!!!!!!!*


Is 'milk' by any chance code for alcohol?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Do a forum raffle for the Trinity when you're done with it


That's just to you don't have the temptation to buy it . To be fair I have used it every day since i got it .


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Is 'milk' by any chance code for alcohol?


Absolutely not...... teetotal me !


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's just to you don't have the temptation to buy it . To be fair I have used it every day since i got it .


December dripper is good enough


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> @johnbudding pourover? pour...over? How dare you forsake my old Cherub! (Hope she's still running good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Don't worry, the Cherub is still getting a daily outing! Hope you're well and all is good with you.

(Also, I think it's the tannins that give the effects on iron absorption!)


----------

